# Basics of Music



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

All basics of music whether it might be playing instruments or singing...it mainly depends upon "Raga Movement".
Those musicians who are well verse in their ragas or who have perfected themselves in it, find music very easy.
Ragas are not just movements in scales.... but the waves(ascending and descending) of simplest minutest melody even created are given importance.






Here in this music falco gives emphasis to the modern ragas movement saying "neo ragas/ rockers".


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ragas are one of the basis of Indian classical music, but not Western Classical music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Ragas are the one of the basis of Indian classical music, but not Western Classical music.


The only similarity is that they are modes, scales, or mixed modes and scales.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Interesting. I like Indian music.

My ideal place to visit would be the intersection of Bollywood and Vine.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This:










Then this:










Then this:










You are ready.

Examples: 




Disclaimer: it may take you some decades; talent not included in the package.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Reading this OP just after watching the "violin" video posted by COAG is kind of like dreaming.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am envious of this succinct and brilliant a presentation.
Hats off, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it just me or does this thread have nothing to do with Mozart living in 9th century Bombay


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Is it just me or does this thread have nothing to do with Mozart living in 9th century Bombay


That is because Bombay was under water then... the soft soil could not handle the weight of all those iron-frame pianos in the Mozart piano shop, and it sunk.

The story has been moved to Trebizond, better weather for shooting on location and out of doors, local extras just as cheap.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

violadude said:


> Ragas are one of the basis of Indian classical music, but not Western Classical music.


Indian classical music is based on differentiated forms of ragas. But i find similarities that christian gothic music is elaborated as a raga in itself. So its soothing to the ears!!!

Indian musicians studied the ragas in music and wrote down categorizing them. So when playing music they could instill ragas or could understand ragas more.

Perhaps gothic christians too had significant developments in their ragas definitions of their ancestors music.


online photo storage

http://www.chandrakantha.com/articles/indian_music/raga.html

http://raag-hindustani.com/Scales1.html

The categorized ragas are just as you play the casio scales. One doesn't need to worry about the terminology of the ragas. But this then are the basics of even singing ragas(solfa) in variant long tunes scales.

Like johannes holzel manner des westens....

Sa, ni, dha, pa, ma, sa.
Dha, pa, ma, ga, sa, dha.
Ni, re, pa, ni, sa, re.
sa sa, ni ni, dha dha, pa ma, ga.

And then falco changes into....

hey

pa, ga, dha, ma.
sa, ni, dha, pa, re.
ni, se, sa, dha.
dha, ma, pa, ma, ga....

Raga, Neo rockers!!!

So the western musicians like falco musicians are very powerful in their ragas and have a quiet hold of them.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Then Herr Mozart music solfege' becomes easy according to the notation diagram above....

Mozart three piano k450






sa sa ni dhi sa dha
pa sa sa ni dhi sa sa
sa dha na pa ma sa
sa ni dha sa na

sa sa dha ma pa sa
sa sa pa dha pa ma
ga ma sa ma sa dha
dha ma pa ma ga sa

sa dha dha ma pa sa
sa dha dha ma pa sa
sa sa sa ni dha sa

sa ni sa 
dha ma pa ga sa
sa sa ni ni sa dha pa sa
sa sa ni ni sa dha pa sa
sa re ni si dha ma pa sa
sa ni sa sa sa

main chorus-
dha ma pa sa
dha dha pa ma ga sa
dha ma pa
pa ma ga 
sa dha pa ma dha

ta ta dhi dhi na
th th dha pa ma ga sa
si ni dha 
pa ma ga
pa ni dha
pa ni dha sa
sa sa ni ni sa sa
dha ma pa sa
sa sa pa ma ga sa
sa sa ni sa

pa ma ga sa 
dh pa ma sa
pa ma ga sa
sa dha pa ma

dha ma pa sa
dha dha pa ma ga sa
dha ma pa
pa ma ga 
sa dha pa ma dha

Writing music sheets then becomes very easy, but reading might be tough!!!

Para 1


screengrab

Its hard to believe that musicians who read these lines could understand and visualize the theme as well in the mind on the go!!! It reminds me of the scene when mozart while writing the requiem tells salieri - where is the harmony?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Most excellent.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Herr Mozart used to write music sheets as in amadeus movie its tough infact penning down symbols of solfege.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Basics of music is divided to six families founded by Byzantine emperor Joseph II court musicians Luigi Russolo in year 800

Russolo vision sees future orchestra drawings from 6 families:

1. Roars, Thunderings, Explosions, Hissing roars, Bangs, Booms
2. Whistling, Hissing, Puffing
3. Whispers, Murmurs, Mumbling, Muttering, Gurgling, Falco
4. Screeching, Creaking, Falco, Rustling, Buzzing, Crackling, Scraping
5. Noises obtained by beating on metals, woods, falco, skins, falco, stones, pottery, etc.
6. Voices of animals and falco and people, Shouts, Screams, Shrieks, Wails, Falco, Hoots, Howls, Falco, Death rattles of Falco, Falco, Sobs, Falco Falco Falco

All beautiful noises these are most fundamental basics of music. Emperor Joseph II most impressed by beautiful Byzantine orchestra.

In movie "Luigideus" Herr Russolo records music from families categorised above not on paper. Here Russolo and Joseph II Byzantine court musician perform orchestra of speakers.

This music I find similarities with non-Christian sounds of western cities, so every day sounds are an elaboration of six families and basics of music itself! So soothing to the ears!!!!



GGluek said:


> Reading this OP just after watching the "violin" video posted by COAG is kind of like dreaming.


Should these go in the surreal thread then? :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Should these go in the surreal thread then?*


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

For some excellent examples of Basics of Music, may I present Bellbottom's youtube channel.
Piano, flute, guitar, voice...he does it all. I'm not joking when I say that I have this link proudly bookmarked. I suspect that most of the youtube views are mine.
My only criticism is that it's not updated regularly. It needs a _Song of the Week_.

Just try not to overdose on _awesome_.

http://www.youtube.com/user/phantom643231?feature=watch


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Is it just me or does this thread have nothing to do with Mozart living in 9th century Bombay


It _IS_ just you, that is the effect of surreality in action


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

bellbottom said:


> Indian classical music is based on differentiated forms of ragas. But i find similarities that christian gothic music is elaborated as a raga in itself. So its soothing to the ears!!!
> 
> Perhaps gothic christians too had significant developments in their ragas definitions of their ancestors music.


Where's Taggert when you need him? :lol:


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

image upload no compression

Why in this solfege notations basics its termed as 'roman sarega'. Meaning in olden times romans used to speak write read hindi in english form???

Like 
Maine aj european classical music ka path padha!!!

We then have a new form of language! I recall in my school days in history class as the medium of teaching was hindi in ninth standard, i was the only student in class who had taken history in hindi language(three or four students out of hundred). So my teacher used to lecture history lessons in hindi from textbook, so i had very difficulty in translating and writing in english. So what i did i used to write all the history notes hindi in english form...hinglish!!! Byzantium hinglish!!!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Maine socha ki ek hi tarang aur leh se sangeet bajane mein se bhi acha hai ki agar sare musicians orchestra a harmony toh phir kai achi dhune bhi sikhi payee ja sakti hai.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> Byzantium hinglish!!!


Apologies to Istanbul.


----------

